

Tail replacement - allows an entire directory of logs to be watched. - igorhvr
http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/features.html

======
igorhvr
I found myself using this each day more. If you want to watch everything that
happens inside a directory (merged into a single window) - like I always do,
you will need a command similar to:

    
    
       multitail --mergeall -f -iw "apache-tomcat-6.0.18/logs/*" 1
    

Multitail is smart enough to figure out if files were erased/created/re-
created etc - on the fly. This saves quite a bit of time for me. Since I only
heard of this recently, I figured it might be a good idea to spread the
word...

The software is a big buggy, but I still like it a lot.

